# P95 ammunition



## truggles (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all, I have just recently purchased a Ruger P95, which is my first handgun. As for I am used to a rifle the handgun is a completely new world to me. I bought some federal ammunition, 115 grain, for it but to me it seems inaccurate. Is this just an issue with a rookie handgun operator or is it the ammo. I was also wondering what ammo you guys are using in this gun. Any other tips and tricks about this gun would be great also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You might want to step it up to 124 grain but the ammo you have should be plenty accurate....JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm thinking it's you and not the handgun or ammo. Most decent currrent production pistols are more accurate than the shooter. Albeit, you may not be able to shoot that particular handgun well yet(i.e. trigger, grip, flinch etc...) I'd strongly suggest you bench rest the pistol to see where it's hitting and with what kind of group. You may be surprised to find out your sights are off.. It will drive you crazy and cost you ammo to find out otherwise, been there done that. Some ammo of course a gun will like better, but for general plinking, target shooting and hitting soda cans it shouldn't make that much difference between ammo.


----------



## truggles (Mar 20, 2012)

I will definitely try using a bench to shoot from to get a better idea of how the ammo truly shoots out of the gun. I am still curious as to what ammo you are using, or what is popular in the handgun world. I know what is good ammo in the rifle world but I am new to the handgun world and I don't know much about handgun ammo. Such as what is good for plinking, and for defense.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

truggles said:


> I will definitely try using a bench to shoot from to get a better idea of how the ammo truly shoots out of the gun. I am still curious as to what ammo you are using, or what is popular in the handgun world. I know what is good ammo in the rifle world but I am new to the handgun world and I don't know much about handgun ammo. Such as what is good for plinking, and for defense.


If you are new to the handgun world, highly likely it's not the ammo, but form, trigger control, flinch, pulling, pushing, etc..., but maybe not. Anyway, I don't like federal wally world ammo, shoots dirty for me(i.e. longer cleaning) and seems to be lighter in powder. I get most of my target ammo from wally-world WWB(i.e. Winchester White Box 115gr). Self defense, here are some to name a few:
Barnes XPB 115gr HP (35515) loaded by Cor-Bon (DPX09115)
Winchester Ranger-T 124 gr +P JHP (RA9124TP)
Winchester Ranger-T 127gr JHP +P+ (RA9TA)
Winchester Ranger-T 147gr JHP (RA9T)
Winchester Bonded 147gr JHP (RA9B/Q4364)
Speer Gold Dot 124gr JHP +P (53617)
Speer Gold Dot 147gr JHP (53619)
Remington Golden Saber 147gr JHP (GS9MMC)
Federal Tactical 124gr JHP (LE9T1)
Federal Tactical 135gr JHP +P (LE9T5)
Federal HST 147gr JHP (P9HST2)


----------

